# asdfsafwfdafv rgd



## VidW (May 13, 2007)

Sorry, was testing if i can post anything ( since i cannot last week)
AWWW i cannot post a post with many words , dont no why... so i ask my question here

Does anyone have any experience about breeding angel fish?
How big does the anel fish has to be in order to develop their reproductive system well? 
I have a 55 gal tank, there are tetra swordtail guppy, cichild, molly
and 4 angel fish (2small 2 huge).

However, i found that the big 1 always "attack" the other angel fish ( also attack the other big angel) What does this mean???

If I want to breed them, what should I do first? How to identify their gender?


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 15, 2005)

Hello,

First step would be to separate them from the other fish since anything not breeding is a trespasser in their view. There are a couple different sexing methods out there, but I normally rely on head shape as the predominant identifier. This is probably only reliable in your larger fish. Mature males have a bump on their head that gives this profile. Ignore the squiggly. It's there to hold the space in the post.

~/
<

Females have a more straightened profile, and not much of a bump at all.


The next method, only possible when they are well conditioned, is to compare their genital papillae. This difference is VERY obvious, but only available a day or so before spawning.

Larry Vires


----------



## VidW (May 13, 2007)

thank you 
do u have a pic for the male and female angel fish?


----------

